# The 42 cent difference!



## Storm Crow (Jan 10, 2009)

No astounding news article, just Granny talking to you. 

What if I told you that for 42 cents and a few minutes, you could really make someone's day? 42 cents buys a stamp. 

Go here- 
http://www.medicalmarijuanaofameric...omprofiler/task,usersList/listid,3/Itemid,48/


Pick someone who you feel got an especially raw deal and write to a MMJ POW today! Think about elderly Californian Vernon Rylee, confined to a wheelchair and held in Texas, away from his family. Then there's Joe Kidwell, completely disabled from a 1997 car accident, he used marijuana to treat constant pain from his severe back injuries.  Or Reverend Jeffre Sanderson growing a 10-patient medical marijuana garden. CPS took his infant son and he lost his farm. Further details and the addresses for these people (and several more) are available in the link above. 

Sadly, there's a 2009 update with even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My current MMJ POW is

Stephanie Landa 09247-800
FCI
5701 8th Street
Dublin, Ca 94568

She'd love to hear from you. Stephanie was badly injured in an auto accident and has only partial use of her right arm. This makes writing painful and difficult for her. Her letters are short, but she answers every one. If you want to know more visit here- http://stephanielanda.com/ 

Stephanie recently sent me a news article with her photo in it- she looks very thin and frail and about 10 years older than the photo I have of her taken just before she went to prison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's in a lot of pain all the time and all they will give her is Tylenol! They TOOK away her prescription meds!  

So what do you write about? Anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gripe about your boss, your car, politics, the weather, talk about your pets or kids, or add any gossip you've heard- ANYTHING! What they all *need* is to be "carried back" to the normal world- help them escape their grim reality in their minds for a while. 

Your "boring" everyday life is their lifeline to sanity. 



Make a "42 cent difference" in someone's life today! :heart:


Granny eace:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry to say i wont be writing anyone,but at least there is someone out there doing this and maybe others on here to follow.
EDIT:maybe in the future,cannot totally rule it out


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2009)

after i read the first 3-4 first ones, i see each state turned the cases over to federal prosecuters. that sucks. that tells me to keep my head even lower than i have it now, before someone helps shove it up my you know where.

these sound like pending cases. and why would they grow so much? thats asking for thier heads to be put there.

you can't flaunt this in front of the mans face in this fashion. hes gonna knock you down. thats something you can deffinately put in your pipe and smoke.

this shows its best to grow for yourself, and grandpa. (maybe grandma, if she bakes some goodies.)

these people were growing thousands of plants. come on. should of checked with thier guidelines first don't you think?

i think people are taking this caregiver crap a little too far. grow for yourself. even then, trouble may find you.

prison is prison. you would'nt be there if you did'nt do something wrong. and believe me, they all claim thier innocent. at least 95% anyway. you can't dance with the devil , and not get burned...bb...

rant, sry...bb...


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2009)

WoW!!!!  GSC, you ARE an inspiration!...
....but like banjo', the cases that I viewed far exceeded any "legal" numbers/amounts. And most _appear_ tp be more of the "profiteers" disguised as "care givers"...*IMO* .. not all, but most. Others look like they were bidding on martyr status..And that doesn't mean that I agree with their imprisonment. It simply means that if you insist on becoming a "martyr", be ready to deal with the consequences. :confused2: 
  Some of those cases are exceptionaly sad, I have "empathy" for them.
  If you're selling MMJ for profit, charging exuberant prices, and failing to report it as income to the feds, expect to go to prison. If you're growing 900 plants and giving the fed's the "finger", you can expect the same. 
  No doubt there are tens of thousands of "wrongfully" incarcerated folks in our over burdened prisons right now. But of those cases that I reviewed, I failed to see a single one that didn't have the option to remain free, simply by remaining within the statutes of the medical mj laws.


----------



## Tater (Jan 22, 2009)

We have no medical mj laws here in Canada (damn red tape) and what little resemblance we do have of a med marijuana law wouldn't help people in my position or many others for that matter.  Crohns disease doesn't meet their "requirements" for disease, but guess what, it sure did destroy 14 years of my life.  So with that being said, and the penalities for one plant under a harper government are prison time.  It is EVERY citizens duty to break unjust laws otherwise we will never have reform.  It's a crappy situation to be in but no one should be in prison for ANY type of drug offence.  I didn't say violent offense, nor am I protecting those that carry guns and use others as mules or whatever other crap you may want to try to read into this.  Marijuana users in prison for simple possesion or growing (no matter the amount) is wrong.  People ravaged by addiction and being put in prison is WRONG.  We need to help these people and address the underlying issues to WHY drugs are abused.  Only those that cause harm (real harm not imagined harm or hurt feelings or labeling a differing set of moral values than yours as harm) to others should be placed in prison.  Instead our jails are FILLED with non violent offenders who, in a world where our governments fulfilled there roll of protecting citizens while staying out of moral matters, would never have wound up there in the first place.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought Canada has some sort of legalisation on the books Tater?? 
What is Marc Emerys story then? Why does he get away with what he does in BC?

Not tryin to argue man, just tryin' to learn


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 23, 2009)

Canada's pot laws actually expired a couple years ago (I don't know all the details), and their government never put any new ones in place, so technically, it's completely legal from what I understand. I also understand Canadian law enforcement doesn't really care that the laws expired and are making tones of trouble anyways... Is this the red tape you're talkin about Tater?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 24, 2009)

Prison isn't as bad as prisoner's make it out. I would rather be in prison then in county any day.


----------

